# Learning more about Photoshop



## SquarePeg (Jan 2, 2022)

Got a head start on some of my New Year's resolutions by learning how to blend two photos together.  Then took a stab at creating something out of next to nothing.  What do you think?

Finally used one of the tracked milky way skies.  Had a hard time matching up the wb and exposure on the sky in the foreground photo with the tracked sky photo.  Took me 5 tries to get an acceptable blend.  It's still a work in progress but for a first time out with the tracker and first time using layers in PS, I'm happy with it:



MSM tracker by SharonCat..., on Flickr


This one is from a night when I missed my chance to get a good moon shot followed by a boring sky for blue hour so I combined a few things, just for practice:

Moon shot later used for the sky:



Foreground "SOOC"


Final photo


Fantasy moonrise by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 3, 2022)

Good on ya. I need to venture into that world as well, but I am so intimidated by PS that I've never gotten beyond just the basics, like spot/dust removal and the like. 

Congrats!


----------



## CherylL (Jan 3, 2022)

Welcome to the world of photoshop compositing!  Great job with the combinations.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 3, 2022)

TATTRAT said:


> Good on ya. I need to venture into that world as well, but I am so intimidated by PS that I've never gotten beyond just the basics, like spot/dust removal and the like.
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks!  I’m starting with the free YouTube tutorials by Anthony Morganti.  I used his vids for Lightroom and they were very helpful.  


CherylL said:


> Welcome to the world of photoshop compositing!  Great job with the combinations.


Thanks.  I’ll definitely be asking for your help!!  If there are any tutorials you want to recommend please do.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 3, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> Thanks!  I’m starting with the free YouTube tutorials by Anthony Morganti.  I used his vids for Lightroom and they were very helpful.


yeah, i really enjoy his videos, he's taught me more about lightroom in the last year than I ever thought I knew. His breakdown of all the modules, ESPECIALLY for soft-proofing and printing, have been game changers for me. Great library of content he's created.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 3, 2022)

TATTRAT said:


> yeah, i really enjoy his videos, he's taught me more about lightroom in the last year than I ever thought I knew. His breakdown of all the modules, ESPECIALLY for soft-proofing and printing, have been game changers for me. Great library of content he's created.


I don’t think I’ve watched those yet. I will definitely add those to my list.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 3, 2022)

A more accurate reflection.   I'm going to post all of my practice shots in this thread.  Many of them will be a bit unrealistic I'm sure.  



Nubble Moon Reflection by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 4, 2022)

Come on in the water is fine. PS for me is a lot like golf. You never master, but the more you play the better you get. One thing helpful to tie all the layers together when blending different images as layers is to use a LUT/multiple LUTS at the top of your stack to blend all the colors. How to Create Your Own Style by Using LUTs in Photoshop


----------



## terri (Jan 4, 2022)

These look pretty good for just getting started, Sharon!   I agree with Smoke that it's like anything else: the more you practice the better you'll get.    You have so many shots of beautiful skies that this seems like a natural step for you.   

Have fun with it!   That's what matters.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 4, 2022)

smoke665 said:


> Come on in the water is fine. PS for me is a lot like golf. You never master, but the more you play the better you get. One thing helpful to tie all the layers together when blending different images as layers is to use a LUT/multiple LUTS at the top of your stack to blend all the colors. How to Create Your Own Style by Using LUTs in Photoshop


Thanks I’ll look into this as I really have no idea what a LUT is.  

As for having my own style - if saturated and dramatic is a style count me in!  Seriously though, I like to edit each photo with a style that fits the subject and mood - I don’t want to have a “style” of editing that overpowers the photo.  Just the other day everyone was posting their “top 9” in grid form on Instagram and I noticed that a couple of people who have that “recognizable style” that I admire in a single shot, had grids where you could barely tell one photo from the next.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 4, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> I don’t want to have a “style” of editing that overpowers the photo.



Color Lookup Tables, or "LUTs", are similar to presets in LR, but affect the color/tone of all the layers. Changing the opacity or blending mode, affects the degree of effect. Like presets there are a ton of free and paid LUTs out there, you can also create/save your own to create that "style" you spoke of.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jan 4, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> A more accurate reflection.   I'm going to post all of my practice shots in this thread.  Many of them will be a bit unrealistic I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Nubble Moon Reflection by SharonCat..., on Flickr


I really like this photo.  Nice job.  I've been playing around with GIMP which is a freeware program which works like PS.  I've just figured out how to open RAW files in it and am working on some of the other features.  You should check it out.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 4, 2022)

Scott Whaley said:


> I really like this photo.  Nice job.  I've been playing around with GIMP which is a freeware program which works like PS.  I've just figured out how to open RAW files in it and am working on some of the other features.  You should check it out.


One program at a time!   🤣


----------



## CherylL (Jan 4, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> If there are any tutorials you want to recommend please do.


My favorite compositor is Renee Robyn.  I took one of her classes at Creative Live.

My favorite Tut to create Fantasy Photos.

I use Nik collection to blend the final together and painting that layer depending on the photo.  Blending a solid layer is good to paint if you don't have Nik.  Selective Color layer playing with the Neutrals.  As Bill mentioned LUTs are good too.  Sometimes all of the above


----------



## weepete (Jan 4, 2022)

These work really very well!


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 4, 2022)

CherylL said:


> Sometimes all of the above



You make a good point Cheryl, it's important to have an understanding how all your editing options work, because no two images are the same. What works on one won't on another. The key is learning to recognize upfront what you need to do to get to the final image. No video, or tut can teach you that, it comes with experience.


----------



## CherylL (Jan 5, 2022)

smoke665 said:


> You make a good point Cheryl, it's important to have an understanding how all your editing options work, because no two images are the same. What works on one won't on another. The key is learning to recognize upfront what you need to do to get to the final image. No video, or tut can teach you that, it comes with experience.


I like to experiment keeping things on different layers.  I'll go back a day or two to see with fresh eyes and then will make changes or delete layers and try again.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 8, 2022)

CherylL said:


> to experiment keeping things on different layers. I'll go back a day or two to see with fresh eyes and then will make changes or delete layers and try again.



Hands on experimenting is an excellent way to learn. Maybe I'm OCD but I find it easier to organize my stack in groups and be cognizant of where layers are in the stack, otherwise deleting a layer can have unintended consequences


----------

